#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - National and Royal Anthems

## dirtydog

*Thailand              - National and Royal Anthems

**National Anthem of Thailand
             "Phleng Chat"*  Words by: Luang Saranuprapan
             Music by: Phra Jenduriyang
             Adopted: 1932 (music), 1939 (lyrics)
*
Thai Lyrics* 
ประเทศไทยรวมเลือดเนื้อชาติเชื้อไทย 
Prathet Thai Ruam Lueat Nua Chat Chua Thai, 

เป็นประชารัฐ ไผทของไทยทุกส่วน 
Pen Pracha Rat, Phathai Khong Thai Thuk Suan, 

อยู่ดำรงคงไว้ได้ทั้งมวล 
Yu Damrong Khong Wai Dai Thang Muan, 

ด้วยไทยล้วนหมาย รักสามัคคี 
Duai Thai Luan Mai, Rak Samak Khi, 

ไทยนี้รักสงบ แต่ถึงรบไม่ขลาด 
Thai Ni Rak Sa-ngop, Tae Thueng Rop Mai Khlat, 

เอกราชจะไม่ให้ใครข่มขี่  
Ekkarat Cha Mai Hai Khrai Khom Khi, 

สละเลือดทุกหยาดเป็นชาติพลี 
Sala Lueat Thuk Yat Pen Chat Phli, 

เถลิงประเทศชาติไทยทวี มีชัย ชโย 
Thaloeng Prathet Chat Thai Thawi Michai Cha-yo. 


*English Translation* 

Thailand unites its people with flesh and blood. 
 Land of Thailand belongs to the Thais. 
Long maintained its sovereignty, because the Thais have always been united. 
Thais are peace-loving, no cowards at distress. 
They shall allow no one to rob them of freedom, nor shall they suffer tyranny. 
Ready to die for freedom, safety and prosperity. 


*Royal Anthem of Thailand
            "Phleng Sansasoen Phra Barami" (A Salute to the Monarch)*

 Words by: Prince Narisara Nuvadtivongs
            Music by: Suleiman Yudakov
            Adopted: 1888 (national anthem until 1932)

*Thai Lyrics*

 Kha Wora Phutthachao,
Ao Mano Lae Sira Kran,
Nop Phra Phumiban Bunya Direk,
Ek Baromma Chakkrin Phra Saya Min,
Phra Yotsa Ying Yon,
Yen Sira Phrao Phra Boriban,
Phon Phra Khun Tha Raksa,
Puang Pracha Pensuk San Kho Bandan,
Phra Prasong Dai,  Chong Sarit Dang,
Wang Wora Harue Thai,  Dut Thawai Chai, Chai-Yo.

*English Translation*

 We, Your Majesty's loyal subjects,  
Pay homage with deep heartfelt veneration, 
  To the supreme Protector of the Realm,  
The mightiest of monarchs complete with transcendent virtues,  
Under whose benevolent rule, we your subjects,  
Receive protection and happiness,  
Prosperity and peace.  
And we wish that whatsoever Your Majesty may desire,  
The same may be fulfilled.

*Online Thai Keyboard*
*English to Thai text translator*

*Guests you need to be a member to view TeakDoor Videos.*

----------


## dirtydog

Youtube version for guests.

----------

